# Weekly competition 2012-18



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F' U' R2
*2. *U' R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F
*3. *R F U F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U'
*4. *R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U F2
*5. *R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 U' L2 D' U F2 D' R2 D2 U2 L' D R2 D U' R' F R' F2 R
*2. *L B' L' D2 L F R' U' L' U D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F
*3. *B' L' U2 R' B2 U L F' L' U2 F U2 R2 L2 B L2 B L2 F'
*4. *F B2 L U L D' R2 F D' R B2 U2 D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 D2
*5. *L U' D' F B L' U R2 B' U L F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Uw' B D Rw2 F D2 Uw Rw' U L2 B R' B' D2 F D' Uw' U' B Rw' D2 Uw' U' B2 F2 R D2 Uw' U' L2 R' D U B2 U L' R B2 Fw'
*2. *Uw L2 F' D2 Uw F Uw L' Fw F2 L F' Uw' L' U R2 Uw' B2 R' B2 D Uw Rw Uw' R Uw Rw' R' D' Uw2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R D2 B2 U' Rw
*3. *F2 Uw2 Fw D Uw' U2 Rw D' Uw' F2 L Fw2 R2 Fw Rw B Fw2 R U2 L R Uw' Rw D' F U L2 U F D Fw' L Fw' L2 B Fw Uw2 Fw2 D2 R
*4. *B Fw' L' Rw2 B Rw' Uw Rw B Fw2 L' R' F' Uw' Fw' L2 Fw U2 B2 Uw F' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' D2 L2 Fw' F D2 U Rw B2 Fw2 D Uw' U' Fw' L2 R'
*5. *B2 Fw' L' D2 U' L' Rw2 F L' Fw D2 R' B F L' Uw B Fw2 Uw Rw D2 L2 F2 U L' Uw' R D2 R D2 F' D2 R F2 U Rw U Fw2 L F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Lw D L' Lw' Dw' F R' D' L D2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 B Dw Lw' Fw' F L Bw2 Uw Rw U2 L2 Lw R2 U F Lw2 U L2 Rw' Uw Rw' B D Uw' F Rw B' Bw2 Rw' B' Uw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 B Bw Fw' Lw' R' B2 Bw2 Dw U Bw' L' R'
*2. *L2 D' U2 L2 B U R2 Bw' Fw2 R Uw L2 F' Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 L' B Bw2 D2 U' R D' Uw2 L' Lw' D' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 U2 L' R' Bw U' Lw' D U2 F U2 Rw D2 Bw' Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 U B F' Dw2 U B2 L' R Uw2 Rw Fw2
*3. *L2 Rw' D B2 F2 Dw Fw Uw' U2 Bw L2 Rw Fw' F U' F2 Uw U L Fw' Rw' Uw' R2 U' B Bw F2 Dw' F2 U Bw F Uw' Bw L2 Lw Dw2 R' D Lw Fw' R' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Dw L Bw2 F' Rw2 Bw Lw D' F' Lw2 B' Bw Rw2 D' B'
*4. *R U2 Bw' L2 B L' Lw2 Bw2 F D Rw Dw U2 Lw2 B Bw2 F' Uw' F U2 B L' Fw2 Lw B L R' F D Dw2 Bw2 L U2 Lw' R2 Dw F2 Lw R' F D Rw2 U B' L2 Dw Uw2 U' L D2 Dw' Uw2 L' Uw' R' Dw' L2 Bw2 Fw D'
*5. *B' D2 Lw' D2 Rw2 U L2 Lw2 B Lw' U' B' Rw D2 U2 Fw2 U' Lw2 R' Uw R2 Uw' U' L B2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw' Dw F2 R B Dw' Uw Bw2 F2 D' U2 L' Lw' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 B Lw D L' U B2 Bw2 D' Lw' B Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' U 3R' D' 3U' U2 F' 2R2 B2 L 3F 2F' L 2L' 3R' D 3U F2 D 3U2 F' D' 2U2 2R' 3F' R' 2U2 3F F' L2 3R2 3U 2B2 2F2 F' D 3F2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2D2 F U' 2L2 2F2 3R' F 2U2 B 3R' 2D L2 B2 D' 3U2 2B' 3R 2B' R2 3U L' 2D2 B' 3U 3F2 L2 3R2 U' L' F
*2. *L F D2 3R' 2B2 3F' 3U B 3F 3U 3R2 2R B2 3F2 2U' 2L' 2B2 2U2 3F' D 2R 2U2 B' 2F2 3R2 2D2 3R2 2F' F2 3U U L 2L2 2U' L2 3U U2 F' 2U' U L' B' 3U' U' 3F2 D2 B 3U2 2F F2 2L R 3F' R' 2D2 B2 3U F' 2R 2B2 3U 2R2 U 2B2 3F2 2F2 3U' 2B2 D 2F2
*3. *2D 2U2 B U L' 3R2 F' L' 3U' U 3F D 3U U2 F2 R U2 L' 3R2 2D 3F F' 2D2 B' D' 3U2 2R' R 2U 2B 3F 3R' B2 L' R' F 3U' B 2B2 L B 2U B 2D2 2F L2 2L' 3U2 B' F2 2D' U L B2 D' 2D' 2U' L2 R F 2U F' D' L D2 L' 2D' R 3F2 L'
*4. *F' D 2B2 L 3R2 3F' 2L U2 B' 2F F2 2L' 2D 2B' D2 2U2 F2 R 3F2 L 2F 2D2 U2 R2 U R2 2D' 3F' L2 2F2 F 2D2 2U' B 3F2 2F F' L 3F F2 L U2 L' B L' D' 2D 3U' F' L2 R 3F2 3R 2R R2 3U' L' 2F' U' 2R 2F' 2D2 B' 2B F2 2L' F' 3R2 2U F2
*5. *3R 2F' D R 2B2 3R2 2F D B2 2L' B' 2L2 2B D' 2F' L 2R R 2B F R2 2B2 3F' 2F2 D' 3U2 3R' D' 2D B 2L 2R 2D2 3U2 2U2 B F L2 3R' 2B 3F2 2U2 F2 2L 3R2 2R 3F 2F2 F2 2D2 3F' 2D2 2U U2 2L2 B 2F2 3R 2F' D' 2U' 2B 3U 2R2 U L2 2U2 2F2 F' 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2B 2F2 U' B2 D2 2D 2B' 3F 3D2 B' 2B2 D' U2 F 2D L' 2F F' U B' 3B' 3F2 L 2D 2R 3D' F 3R 2B' 2F2 D 3R' 2U' U' L 3D' 2R 2D' 2U 3L2 2R' B2 F 3L 2U R2 B' 3B2 D R2 F' 3D 3F 3R' 2U2 L2 R 2F2 3D2 3U L' 3D 2F 2R' 2D' 2U' U 3R 2U B2 2L2 2R2 F2 2L' 3L2 2B 2F' 3L' 2F 3L B' 3B2 2D' 2U2 U' 2F' 3U L 3F2 F2 2D U2 3L' B L2 3L 2R' F R'
*2. *3L2 2B' 3D 2U U 2F' 2D2 3D' U2 F2 3L 2D 2B2 3F2 F D 2U' 3L2 U 2B' D' 2F F2 D' 3D' 2L' 2B' L' R' 3F' 3R2 3U 2L2 B' 2B2 2R2 B2 3U 3F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 L' D' 3B F U' R' B' 2B2 3L 3D' U 2L2 2U L' 2L2 3B2 2F2 U 3F' R2 U L' 2L' 2R R' 3U' 2U 2R R D2 3L' R2 B2 D2 U 3B 2D 2U L' 2L' 3R 2F' D' 3L2 3D 2F2 2R' 3F' L2 2R D 3D2 2U' 2L 2R2 3U2 3R2 F2
*3. *2L 3L' 3U' 2U2 L' D' U2 3R' 2U 3R D' 3R R' 2B 3U 3F' 3D2 3U2 L' U 2R' 2D 2R F2 2L 2F2 L2 2R2 D 3D 3U2 2U 2B2 3F 3D' 3L2 2B' 3U' 3L2 2U2 L 2R B2 3B' L2 3B' R F D' 2D2 2R' R 3D' 3U2 2L 3B 3U F2 2D 2L2 3D2 U 3B' 3D 2U 2L2 2F2 L' 2B2 3B F 3L 2F' 3R2 2R' 3D U' L' 2L 3B 3F2 2F2 F 3L2 3F F L2 3R D2 2D' 3U' U2 2R' D' 2D' 2L' 3R2 2D 2L' 2D2
*4. *B2 3D B2 2D' U2 B L' 2B2 2D' F' 3R2 2R 2D' 2B2 F' 3L2 3D2 2F2 2R2 F' L2 2D2 3U L2 2L2 2F' 3R2 3F' U2 L2 3F' 2U' L2 3B2 2F' U' L F' D 2R' 2B F' L' 2U' F 2D' 3U 2R' 3U 3B2 2L B2 2B' 3B 3F 2R' 3B2 2L' R' U 2B2 2L' 2U2 2R2 2D 2F' D2 L' 3R2 2U' L2 R D2 B' 2R' 3U2 L' 3L' 2B D' 2R2 R D 3D L 3L2 R2 3U2 L 2D2 3B2 3D' F 2D 2U2 2F' R' 2U2 L' 3R2
*5. *3L' B2 3D L 3R' B 3U' 3B F2 2D2 U L' 3U2 3L' 2D' U' 3L2 3R R2 F2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B 3B' 3F 3R2 2U2 2L' B2 3B 3L' 3B L D' L 2L' 2R 2D B2 F' 3D' B2 3F' 2F' 2L' D' B2 3B 3R' B2 L2 D2 2R 3F' 2F2 F2 L 2U' 2L 2U' L 3B L2 2R 3D 2L R2 D' 2L2 2D 3L' 2D2 2U2 3F' 3R2 2U' L2 3L 3B2 L 3B' 3L 2R2 R 2U 3B 2F2 3D 2F2 2U2 F' L2 B2 3B 3D2 2U' F2 3R 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' U R' F U2 F
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U R' F' U F2 U'
*3. *F' R F' R' U2 R' F U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F L R D' L' B D L D2 R'
*2. *F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' B L F' D R' F' L B2 L' U2
*3. *B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R F2 D2 R' U' L2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D Rw' B D' U2 R' Uw F' Rw R' D' Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw B Rw Uw2 U R' Uw' L B D2 Uw R Uw L2 U Fw R' Uw2 U2 R2 U' Rw
*2. *F Rw2 B Uw' R2 F2 Rw2 R D2 Fw D Rw' Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 F' Uw B Fw L' Rw2 R' U2 F R2 D B D2 U' Fw D2 B Rw' R2 D R Uw2 L'
*3. *Uw U B Fw' L B F' Rw' B2 F U Fw2 F Rw' Uw Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 D L' Rw2 R' U L2 Rw B F2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D2 U' B2 L' Rw2 R' F' L Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw Rw2 R' F' Dw2 B D2 Fw' Lw' Dw' L' Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 F D' L Rw2 D Uw' Fw D' B F2 U Lw2 Bw' L B2 Rw D' Dw' L D' U' B Bw' L2 Bw' Dw' Rw D2 B Dw' Uw U' Lw' Bw' Uw B' Bw Fw2 F'
*2. *Uw' Bw2 R2 Bw' Uw Fw' R' Uw2 B' F Uw2 B2 Bw2 R2 B' D U Rw2 Dw B' Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 D2 L F' Lw Dw' R U Lw2 B' Bw Fw L' Fw' L2 Lw B2 F' D2 Fw' D Rw R2 Bw Lw2 B D Fw2 Uw L' U' B2 L2 D2 Bw2 Fw U2
*3. *Bw Rw R' Fw L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw' L' B' Dw Uw2 U R' Uw' Fw' Dw2 L Lw Rw' F' U2 L Fw' D2 Uw' F2 U2 Bw Lw' U2 B2 D' Dw2 U2 Lw U' Bw' Fw' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 B' Bw2 F Uw Lw' U' L2 D Dw' F R2 Dw Fw' D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 3F 2D 3U' U 2L' B R 3U2 2L F2 D L2 3U 2L' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3U 2R R' B2 F' 3R2 U 2F D2 3F2 3U' 2B2 2F 3U' B' 2B' 2F2 F U2 2B' L R 2D 3U' U 2L2 3R2 3F 2F 3U 2F 2D2 3U' U 2B2 2U2 2R2 B 2F F 3U' L 2L2 B' 3F 3U' 2L' D2 2D U2 2L' D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B 3R F 3U' 2F2 L 2F F' 2D 3U' U B L' D' 2B' D L' 2R' 2D2 2L2 3R2 R' 3B' 2D2 3B 3F' 2D' F2 D' 2L F2 3L' 3R' 3F' 2U' 3L2 3U2 3R D L2 3R2 R2 2D L 3L D' 3L2 2R2 2D 2B2 3B2 3F2 3D' 2L2 2R D' 2F2 2D 2R B D 2L2 2R' R2 B2 2F2 F 3L2 2B 3R B 3B2 2L2 3U R 2D2 3U U2 3F' R2 2U' 3L' 2U' B' 2D' 3B2 D' 3B2 2D' B L 2R2 2F' 3D' 3B' 2F2 2L 3R B D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R F U2 L B D' R' U2 F' U'
*2. *D2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D B L2 U2 L' R2 B2 U B' R2 U'
*3. *U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 D' L F U' R' B U B D2 U
*4. *D R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' R D2 F D B2 L' B2 U' B
*5. *R B' R L U2 L D' L' B D' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2
*6. *D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D U' L2 R2 U L R2 D' R F L2 U2 F' L
*7. *F R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F U2 L' F' U B D' U' F' U2 R F2
*8. *L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F R2 B2 U' F U F L' D' U2 B F D
*9. *D' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D L' D U
*10. *U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 B' F2 R' D' R B2 U R' D2 F D2 U2
*11. *U' B' L' D' L' D' B' U B D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2
*12. *U2 B F' R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D2 U B U' B' F2 L' R2 U L2 D'
*13. *L D' R U2 R' F2 B L B L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2
*14. *L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U2 B2 U F D2 U' L' D2 B
*15. *B2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B D2 U' F R' B D R2
*16. *B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F2 D B' R2 D' B U2 F' R' F D' R'
*17. *B2 F2 D B2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B U R F' R' B2 U2 B2 U' F
*18. *F R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F D' L' U B2 R' B2 F2 R2
*19. *B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F2 D2 U L F2 R' D' B' R' D2 L D2
*20. *B2 D2 B2 D L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B L F2 R' U' L2 U' F' D B F2
*21. *F' B' L' F U F' R2 F' U L2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 F' L2 F B2 U2
*22. *B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' F L F L' D B' L' F2 R2
*23. *B U2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L' B2 R U F R2 U B2 D F2
*24. *U L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U L2 U' F U R D' B2 R' B' L R' F'
*25. *U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 L D' B' R F2 L
*26. *R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B L U F2 D' R' F' R B2 L
*27. *D2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U' F' L U' L' B2 L F' L B2 R
*28. *D2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D L2 U2 F' L D B D'
*29. *D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F R' U2 B R D F' D
*30. *F2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' U R' D' U F' D' L R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D L' D' L2 U' B' F2 R' D
*2. *F2 D R F B2 R' U F D F D2 F U2 L2 F2 B' R2 F
*3. *F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B L' U2 L B' U' F' D2 R2 U'
*4. *D' F L2 B2 R' U2 F' B U D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B'
*5. *U2 F' R D2 L U' D2 R D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' R' F L2 B L' D B U' L B2
*2. *U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' B L' F2 L' B' D' R' B' D'
*3. *D2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 U B' L' D U2 B' L2 R' B D' B2 D2
*4. *U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F' D L' D2 R B' U' F2 R2 B'
*5. *B L2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F R' F2 L2 D B' R' F D' L2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D' F U F' R D' U' B2 D2
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' F U' L F' D' U2 B2 L' U'
*3. *U R L' D' L' U L2 F' B2 L F' L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2
*4. *L2 F2 L B2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 U' L' D' B U2 F2 R2 D' B F'
*5. *F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U L2 B2 F' L2 F' D U' B' U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B2 U' R2 F' D' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U' R U2 R U R' U
*3. *F2 L U2 L U' L F L' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B
*4. *R' Fw L' Rw2 U2 Rw' U' Rw' B' U' Fw' L D U2 B R' D U' B' Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' U2 F2 Uw' Rw R' D' B2 Rw R2 D R F2 Uw2 Rw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R' F2 R2 F'
*3. *D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D' F2 U2 F U L' D L' F
*4. *Fw' F' Uw' U B F Uw' Fw2 L' R' Fw' F2 R B' Fw L2 U F U2 Fw U' Rw2 R2 B2 L' D B D2 L2 Rw' D L' U Fw2 R2 F' U F2 R F
*5. *U2 Rw2 R2 D Bw2 R' B Dw' Rw Dw R Bw D2 Dw' Uw2 F' D2 Uw' U' Bw Fw F2 Rw2 F Uw U R' U2 Bw' F2 L Lw' Uw L' B2 F L2 B2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 Uw R' B D Fw D' B Uw B Fw F' Rw Uw' R D2 Uw' U' Rw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R U L R' U L' l r b u'
*2. *B R B L R B' R' l' r' b' u
*3. *B U R B R' B L B' r b u'
*4. *L B R' U' R' B L' b u'
*5. *L U R' L' U' L' U' B' L' l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (4, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 2) / (4, -3) / (0, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' R L' D U L D'
*2. *R U' L' U' R' D U'
*3. *U D' L D R' D' U'
*4. *R' D U' D U R' D L' U'
*5. *L' U L' U' R L' R L


----------



## balloon6610 (May 1, 2012)

2x2: (5.20), 5.43, 7.17, (8.71), 6.00 = 6.20
3x3: 19.14, (23.41), (17.28), 18.56, 18.47 = 18.72
3x3 OH :45.13, 47.94, (38.14), 47.03, (52.04) = 45.70


----------



## JianhanC (May 1, 2012)

2x2: 7.90, 5.89, 3.75, 5.47, 5.18 = 5.51
3x3: 14.44, 16.60, 13.90, 18.83, 13.81 = 14.98
4x4: 1:04.64, 58.33, 1:04.66, 59.77, 1:05.42 = 1:03.02
5x5: 1:45.97, 1:40.35, 1:33.67, 1:42.27, 1:44.38 = 1:42.33
6x6: 3:19.72, 3:23.44, 3:17.61, 3:40.09, 4:05.03 = 3:27.75
7x7: 5:17.xx, 5:44.xx, 5:xx.xx, 5:xx.xx, 5:40.59 = My comp crashed about 10 times, and I just got it back up. I lost almost all the times, the average should be around 5:30.00.
2-4: 1:22.08
2-5: 3:09.83
3x3 OH: 28.02, 22.95, 26.41, 51.47, 33.32 = 29.25
Megaminx: 1:24.05, 1:25.36, 1:19.03, 1:16.55, 1:14.09 = 1:19.87
Square-1: 1:24.55, 50.00, 57.91, 2:00.81, 1:09.25 = 1:10.57


----------



## Ickenicke (May 1, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.66, 5.46, 7.73, 5.68, 5.71 = *5.68*
*3x3:* 18.32, 20.96, 21.70, 25.89, 17.86 = *20.33* I always fail 3x3 in weekly
*4x4:* 2:00.13, 2:00.06, 1:54.27, 2:17.55, DNF(1:22.51) = * 2:05.91* 4 first solves had OLL parity and two of them had also DP Last solve would have been PB, but I missed that it was a PLL parity left
*Square-1:* 31.14, 23.67, 28.75, 51.75, 44.52 = *34.80*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

Oh wow - unbelievably lucky new PB at fewest moves: 23 moves! Written out completely and ready to go in just 5 minutes.



Spoiler



scramble: L B2 U' R2 F' D' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D'
solve: R2 D' U' R F R2 B' L' U' L U L' B' U' B2 L B' L B' U B U' L'

*2x2x2: R2 D' U' R F R2*
*2x2x3: B'* (first lucky spot)
Next I saw the 3x cross: L' U' L U L' U'
Then I realized that if I changed it to L' U' L U L' B' U' B, I'd have a fourth pair solved with a few premoves (second lucky spot). But the premoves are just B L B'.
But then I also noticed that if I applied those "premoves" immediately to put the pair where it belonged, the cube was almost solved! (third lucky spot).
So the solve (beginning at the 2x2x3) continues:
*pseudo F2L: L' U' L U L' B' U' B2 L B'*
*finish: L B' U B U' L'*

Just goes to show anyone can get lucky with a fewest moves solve occasionally.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 1, 2012)

2x2: 3.67, 2.83, DNF(2.28), 2.98, 3.18 = 3.28
3x3: (10.73), 11.93, 11.74, (13.20), 11.46 = 11.71
4x4: 1:04.43, 1:03.21, 1:03.97, (1:09.79), (1:01.97) = 1:03.87
2x2 BLD: 18.02+, 14.05+, DNF = 14.05
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:48.84), DNF(2:40.51), 2:29.71 = 2:29.71
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: (18.51), 21.96, 22.24, 24.24, (28.52) = 22.81
234relay: 1:23.57
MTS: (1:26.53), 1:03.93, 1:16.05, 1:20.91, (1:01.86) = 1:13.63


----------



## Reprobate (May 2, 2012)

2x2 - 17.09, (16.47), 18.13, (DNF), 17.22 = 17.48
3x3 - (57.00), 72.33, 79.76, 58.22, (84.00) = 70.04
4x4 - (3:38.79), 3:56.71, 4:25.81, 3:51.73, (4:27.85) = 4:04.68
5x5 - (9:32.23), (6:29.50), 7:37.83, 7:06.70, 7:11.64 = 7:18.72
6x6 - (13:14.17), 11:12.51, 12:30.72, 11:06.57, (10:32.26) = 11:36.60
7x7 - 18:54.06, 17:48.24, 17:53.21, (19:35.14), (16:22.57) = 18:11.84
2-3-4 Relay - 5:04.07
2-3-4-5 Relay - 11:21.57

Some nice big cube improvement for me.


----------



## mycube (May 2, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.75) (1.81) 3.34 3.19 3.41 = 3.31
3x3x3: (13.83) 12.77 12.16 12.43 (10.47) = 12.45
comment: last solve x-cross and AUF-less PLL-skip 
3x3x3 OH: (22.68) 28.13 (29.68) 24.68 24.25 = 25.69
4x4x4: 58.25 (43.91) 53.55 57.66 (58.33) = 56.49
5x5x5: 1:50.83 (1:49.00) 1:56.11 1:56.93 (1:58.25) = 1:54.62
6x6x6: (3:35.33) 3:46.58 (3:47.65) 3:38.43 3:46.13 = 3:43.71
7x7x7: 5:47.93 (5:55.22) 5:49.28 (5:44.06) 5:45.53 = 5:47.58
comment: single PB about 5 secounds 
2x2x2 BLD: DNF 45.91 47.59 = 45.91
3x3x3 BLD: 2:29.43 DNF 3:44.36 = 2:29.43
Mutli-BLD: 1/2 11:07.70
Megaminx: 2:28.16 2:06.56 2:27.78 (1:57.72) (2:29.13) = 2:20.83
Pyraminx: (13.66) 12.86 13.50 (11.13) 11.80 = 12.72
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:24.06
2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:29.61


----------



## Sillas (May 2, 2012)

*2x2:* 7.87, (9.10), 5.58, (4.77), 6.59 = _6.68_
*3x3:*
*3x3 OH:*
*4x4:*


----------



## arcio1 (May 3, 2012)

*3x3*: 35.98, DNF(39.37), 36.96, 46.87, 39.44 = *41.09* WTF

*3x3 OH*: 1:27.17, 1:06.13, 1:28.70, 1:23.00, 1:19.62 = *1:23.26*

*MegaMinx*: 3:35.71, 3:03.03, 2:54.12, 3:14.68, 3:22.77 = *3:13.49*


----------



## mycube (May 3, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh wow - unbelievably lucky new PB at fewest moves: 23 moves! Written out completely and ready to go in just 5 minutes.


 
Nice Mike!
Founds after 10 minutes the same 2x2x3 (very easy)

FMC: 31 HTM



Spoiler



R2 U' D' R F R2 B' – 2x2x3 [7/7]
L' U2 L D F U F' D' L' B L B' – TXC + 1x2x2 [12/19] 
L B' U B U' L' – EO [6/25]

L3C:
R2 U' D' R F R2 B' L' U2 L D . F U F' D' L' B L B' L B' U B U' L'
. = L' F R' F' L F R F' [8-2/31]

Solution:
R2 U' D' R F R2 B' L' U2 L D L' F R' F' L F R U F' D' L' B L B' L B' U B U' L'


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (May 4, 2012)

3x3: (7.26), 8.85, 7.91, (12.51), 10.01=8.93
3x3OH: 15.66, (16.16), (11.45), 15.19, 14.83=15.23
5x5: 1:07.69, 1:10.34, (1:15.91), 1:15.16, (1:03.52)=1:11.06


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2012)

FMC: 29 HTM




Spoiler



R2 U' D' R F R2 B' - 2x2x3
switch to inverse
B L' B' - XXcross + CE pairs
L' B' U' B - pseudo F2L (premove U')
leaves 2 flipped edges and corner cycle
B L B2 U B U2 L U L' - fliptwist leaves 3 corners

for normal scramble
R2 U' D' R F R2 B' U . L U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B2 U B L B L B' 
at . insert U' F' D F U F' D' F to cancel 2 moves

R2 U' D' R F R2 B' F' D F U F' D' F L U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B2 U B L B L B' = 29 HTM



Amazing solve Mike!
I tried various routes after the 2x2x3 with lots of blocks but couldn't fit things together.
I like how my first moves after the swith match your key moves


----------



## Kev43 (May 6, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 3.30 ; (3.83) ; 2.86 ; (2.34) ; 3.40 = *3.19*
*3x3x3*: (14.11) ; 22.47 ; 16.81 ; 19.52 ; (25.53) = *19.60*
*4x4x4*: 1:09.58 ; (1:03.72) ; 1:07.08 ; (1:20.86) ; 1:20.55 = *1:12.40* PB
*5x5x5*: 2:43.90 ; (3:21.75) ; (2:26.40) ; 2:34.91 ; 2:30.78 = *2:36.53* PB
*2BLD*: 15.34 ; DNF ; DNF = *15.34*
*3BLD*: 2:13.25 ; DNF (2:25.88) ; 3:00.05 = *2:13.25*
*3x3 OH*: (45.91) ; 36.41 ; 38.94 ; 39.91 ; (34.80) = *38.42* PB
*2-4 relay*: *1:25.36* PB
*2-5 relay*: *4:48.41* PB (1st time )
*Pyraminx*: (8.11) ; 15.66 ; 10.22 ; 9.77 ; (23.33) = *11.88*


----------



## emolover (May 7, 2012)

*2x2*: 2.85
3.60, 2.94, 2.10, 1.90, 3.50
*3x3*: 11.49
13.34, 9.51, 10.18, 16.30, 10.94
Stupid 16.
*OH*: 20.66
19.64, 21.20, 21.14, 17.23, 22.37
*FMC*: 23

*HOLY ****ING BATMAN FMC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Spoiler



Scramble: L B2 U' R2 F' D' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' 

2X2X3: R2 U' D' R F R2 B'(7)
Puesdo-1x2x2: L' U' L U L' (12)
Finish: B' U' B2 L B' L B' U B U' L' (23)

I came a little bit when I found this!!!!!!!!



Edit: God damnit Mike...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2012)

I will not be able to give any results until Friday earliest.


----------



## Jaycee (May 8, 2012)

That's a good thing because when I was on a trip I wrote my FMC down on a piece of paper that my friend took back to his house. I might not get it back til Wednesday xP


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> That's a good thing because when I was on a trip I wrote my FMC down on a piece of paper that my friend took back to his house. I might not get it back til Wednesday xP


 
Was it the same stupidly lucky solution me and Mike had?


----------



## Jaycee (May 8, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Czery (May 8, 2012)

Starting the Weekly races again! (I'm like so late)
2x2: 6.25, 6.89, (8.79), (5.20), 7.77 = *6.97* (σ = 0.76)
3x3: (33.29), (17.13), 17.40, 22.13, 22.26 = *20.60* (σ = 2.77)
4x4: (1:36.86), 1:23.85, 1:24.19, 1:30.64, (1:10.86) =*1:26.23* (σ = 3.83)

OH: 40.53, 41.32, (34.46), 38.88, (44.87) = *40.24* (σ = 1.25)
Sq1 (21.18), 21.55, 24.20, (48.76), 27.93 = *24.56* (σ = 3.21) //almost faster than 3x3 
234 RELAY: *1:34.06* wow. easy 2x2


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2012)

Finally some results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike and mycube
(final version?)

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.85 emolover
 2.95 AustinReed
 3.10 CuberMan
 3.19 Kev43
 3.27 yoinneroid
 3.28 Tao Yu
 3.30 cuberkid10
 3.31 mycube
 3.80 rickcube
 3.81 antoineccantin
 4.11 Jaycee
 4.88 Aria97
 5.01 bryson azzopard
 5.12 HampusHansson
 5.33 dinostef
 5.51 JianhanC
 5.61 BlueDevil
 5.66 yale
 5.68 Ickenicke
 5.99 FinnGamer
 6.00 thatkid
 6.04 janelle
 6.06 Alcuber
 6.10 comamycube
 6.15 AndersB
 6.20 balloon6610
 6.41 riley
 6.44 MadeToReply
 6.67 brandbest1
 6.68 Sillas
 6.97 Czery
 7.24 Mike Hughey
 7.50 Divineskulls
 7.81 MeshuggahX
 8.15 Schmidt
 9.03 Mikel
 16.32 hcfong
 17.48 Reprobate
 19.21 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 8.92 asiahyoo1997
 10.21 CuberMan
 10.74 yoinneroid
 10.78 antoineccantin
 11.49 emolover
 11.71 Tao Yu
 12.38 dinostef
 12.45 mycube
 12.47 AustinReed
 12.67 cuberkid10
 12.88 Aria97
 13.12 riley
 13.56 rickcube
 14.80 brynt97
 14.98 JianhanC
 15.31 AndersB
 16.09 Jaycee
 17.30 janelle
 17.56 MadeToReply
 17.59 yale
 17.67 jeff081692
 17.95 HampusHansson
 17.97 Kenneth Svendson
 18.11 Divineskulls
 18.72 balloon6610
 18.84 brandbest1
 18.95 BlueDevil
 19.22 comamycube
 19.28 MeshuggahX
 19.60 Kev43
 19.66 bryson azzopard
 19.98 FinnGamer
 20.04 Mikel
 20.33 Ickenicke
 20.60 Czery
 22.79 thatkid
 23.13 Mike Hughey
 23.31 ThomasJE
 25.04 Alcuber
 26.35 Schmidt
 26.42 andyfreeman
 29.42 aznanimedude
 38.54 hfsdo
 40.80 hcfong
 41.09 arcio1
 44.09 MatsBergsten
 1:10.10 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(34)

 40.54 yoinneroid
 52.10 CuberMan
 55.42 cuberkid10
 56.49 mycube
 56.84 AustinReed
 1:00.95 riley
 1:03.02 JianhanC
 1:03.87 Tao Yu
 1:05.99 dinostef
 1:06.00 yale
 1:07.55 rickcube
 1:08.94 Divineskulls
 1:11.17 antoineccantin
 1:12.40 Kev43
 1:12.62 Jaycee
 1:21.29 AndersB
 1:21.43 thatkid
 1:22.15 comamycube
 1:23.54 janelle
 1:26.23 Czery
 1:29.79 MadeToReply
 1:30.42 MeshuggahX
 1:32.26 Mikel
 1:32.74 brandbest1
 1:33.26 bryson azzopard
 1:33.56 BlueDevil
 1:34.84 Mike Hughey
 1:35.33 FinnGamer
 1:35.81 Kenneth Svendson
 2:05.91 Ickenicke
 2:15.99 Schmidt
 2:18.40 ThomasJE
 2:36.45 MatsBergsten
 4:04.75 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:11.06 asiahyoo1997
 1:19.44 yoinneroid
 1:42.33 JianhanC
 1:43.12 CuberMan
 1:47.44 antoineccantin
 1:54.62 mycube
 1:55.65 dinostef
 1:58.68 AustinReed
 2:06.16 rickcube
 2:16.00 cuberkid10
 2:22.45 AndersB
 2:22.54 riley
 2:32.49 Mike Hughey
 2:36.53 Kev43
 2:56.56 thatkid
 2:59.94 janelle
 3:01.23 Mikel
 3:01.91 MeshuggahX
 3:11.43 bryson azzopard
 3:53.60 FinnGamer
 4:51.25 Schmidt
 5:42.82 MatsBergsten
 7:18.72 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:27.75 JianhanC
 3:43.71 mycube
 3:44.86 dinostef
 4:35.66 Mike Hughey
 5:47.83 CuberMan
 5:56.40 bryson azzopard
11:36.60 Reprobate
11:41.28 Schmidt
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF thatkid
*7x7x7*(4)

 5:18.86 JianhanC
 5:47.58 mycube
 7:26.02 Mike Hughey
18:11.85 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 15.01 Aria97
 15.23 asiahyoo1997
 16.43 yoinneroid
 16.73 antoineccantin
 20.66 emolover
 22.81 Tao Yu
 23.42 rickcube
 25.69 mycube
 26.79 dinostef
 27.55 AndersB
 29.25 JianhanC
 29.25 AustinReed
 30.18 MeshuggahX
 38.42 Kev43
 38.67 yale
 39.44 Mike Hughey
 39.73 Kenneth Svendson
 40.24 Czery
 40.30 riley
 40.41 bryson azzopard
 42.65 thatkid
 42.70 comamycube
 44.04 MadeToReply
 46.07 Mikel
 46.70 balloon6610
 49.93 brandbest1
 1:03.65 FinnGamer
 1:13.71 Schmidt
 1:19.17 hfsdo
 1:23.26 arcio1
 DNF Divineskulls
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:39.59 antoineccantin
 1:44.91 Mike Hughey
 1:48.78 yoinneroid
 2:24.20 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 14.05 Tao Yu
 15.34 Kev43
 19.07 CuberMan
 20.97 AustinReed
 21.55 Mike Hughey
 23.68 yoinneroid
 25.72 Jaycee
 27.90 MatsBergsten
 31.58 riley
 35.27 HampusHansson
 45.91 mycube
 51.93 bryson azzopard
 53.66 thatkid
 1:11.02 Mikel
 1:11.02 Schmidt
 1:12.88 AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:14.39 MatsBergsten
 1:19.93 Mike Hughey
 1:42.57 CuberMan
 2:13.25 Kev43
 2:26.18 riley
 2:29.43 mycube
 2:29.71 Tao Yu
 2:55.28 AndersB
 3:46.65 Mikel
 4:21.77 MeshuggahX
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:23.81 Mike Hughey
 6:50.47 MatsBergsten
 7:35.24 yoinneroid
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:22.44 Mike Hughey
16:39.47 MatsBergsten
17:51.45 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

32:37.14 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/9 (45:59)  yoinneroid
6/6 (45:37)  nickvu2
4/4 (11:13)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (11:07)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:11.30 Mike Hughey
 1:13.63 Tao Yu
 DNF yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 59.72 yoinneroid
 1:22.08 JianhanC
 1:23.03 riley
 1:23.50 dinostef
 1:23.57 Tao Yu
 1:23.58 antoineccantin
 1:23.97 Divineskulls
 1:24.06 mycube
 1:25.36 Kev43
 1:34.06 Czery
 1:43.54 yale
 1:48.19 thatkid
 1:54.94 BlueDevil
 1:55.55 janelle
 1:57.18 bryson azzopard
 1:58.08 MeshuggahX
 2:06.42 Mike Hughey
 2:13.87 AndersB
 2:17.09 FinnGamer
 2:41.16 Schmidt
 5:04.07 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 1:43.54 yale
 2:25.41 yoinneroid
 3:09.83 JianhanC
 3:19.42 dinostef
 3:29.61 mycube
 3:38.39 riley
 3:57.62 AndersB
 4:41.15 Mike Hughey
 4:47.70 thatkid
 4:48.41 Kev43
 5:01.71 bryson azzopard
 5:51.73 MeshuggahX
 5:55.63 FinnGamer
 6:58.43 Schmidt
11:21.57 Reprobate
*Magic*(12)

 1.06 brandbest1
 1.31 dinostef
 1.32 antoineccantin
 1.35 BlueDevil
 1.39 AndersB
 1.45 riley
 1.66 Mikel
 1.77 Mike Hughey
 1.82 yoinneroid
 2.10 bryson azzopard
 2.26 thatkid
 2.30 Alcuber
*Master Magic*(8)

 3.24 dinostef
 3.38 BlueDevil
 3.44 brandbest1
 3.66 yoinneroid
 3.82 Mikel
 3.91 Mike Hughey
 4.13 riley
 5.87 Alcuber
*Skewb*(6)

 15.49 AustinReed
 18.60 antoineccantin
 20.46 AndersB
 20.72 Mike Hughey
 25.62 riley
 28.85 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 10.89 comamycube
 12.33 yoinneroid
 14.08 antoineccantin
 15.37 CuberMan
 18.31 Mike Hughey
 21.64 BlueDevil
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.05 rickcube
 7.31 yoinneroid
 7.46 CuberMan
 7.91 AustinReed
 7.95 antoineccantin
 8.13 Alcuber
 10.04 comamycube
 10.74 Jaycee
 10.90 BlueDevil
 10.95 brandbest1
 11.81 thatkid
 11.88 Kev43
 12.04 riley
 12.72 mycube
 13.15 bryson azzopard
 14.51 dinostef
 15.08 Schmidt
 17.05 AndersB
 17.19 Mikel
 18.81 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:19.57 dinostef
 1:19.88 JianhanC
 1:34.85 antoineccantin
 1:39.75 yoinneroid
 1:41.90 Divineskulls
 2:03.23 AndersB
 2:20.83 mycube
 2:23.39 AustinReed
 2:27.03 MadeToReply
 3:10.30 BlueDevil
 3:13.49 arcio1
 3:19.15 Mike Hughey
 3:37.96 bryson azzopard
 4:32.30 thatkid
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(15)

 24.56 Czery
 33.69 comamycube
 34.77 yoinneroid
 34.80 Ickenicke
 35.23 AustinReed
 39.95 rickcube
 41.71 brandbest1
 42.96 BlueDevil
 45.45 Mike Hughey
 53.44 MadeToReply
 1:07.29 AndersB
 1:10.57 JianhanC
 1:12.28 Mikel
 1:35.66 Schmidt
 2:08.36 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

23 Mike Hughey
23 emolover
29 okayama
29 Cubenovice
30 guusrs
31 mycube
35 yoinneroid
46 BlueDevil

*Contest results*

382 yoinneroid
283 mycube
278 Mike Hughey
258 antoineccantin
246 dinostef
236 JianhanC
236 AustinReed
221 CuberMan
204 riley
198 Tao Yu
194 AndersB
189 Kev43
184 rickcube
149 thatkid
144 bryson azzopard
141 BlueDevil
136 emolover
136 yale
131 cuberkid10
118 comamycube
117 Jaycee
114 brandbest1
112 asiahyoo1997
105 Aria97
105 MeshuggahX
103 Mikel
100 Divineskulls
98 MadeToReply
97 Czery
96 janelle
81 FinnGamer
80 Schmidt
72 MatsBergsten
67 HampusHansson
65 Ickenicke
62 Kenneth Svendson
53 balloon6610
52 Alcuber
44 Reprobate
37 brynt97
30 jeff081692
21 arcio1
20 ThomasJE
18 nickvu2
16 Cubenovice
16 okayama
15 hfsdo
14 guusrs
12 Sillas
12 hcfong
10 andyfreeman
9 aznanimedude


----------



## Tao Yu (May 11, 2012)

My 2x2 result was actually 3.28, not 3.16...


----------



## mycube (May 11, 2012)

podium 

where are my FMC results?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2012-18&p=740652&viewfull=1#post740652


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 12, 2012)

mycube said:


> podium
> 
> where are my FMC results?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2012-18&p=740652&viewfull=1#post740652


 
They disappeared somewhere in the *spoiler* removal . Fixed it.
Tao Yu:s 2x2 too.


----------



## mycube (May 12, 2012)

thank you. That gave me the 2nd place. YIHA


----------

